# Adoptable Maltese in Northern California shelters



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I sure wish there were more fosters, but hopefully these little guys and gals will get adopted from the shelters. I am in love--with the looks of--Lucky, the Maltese and Ibizan hound mix. :blink:

www.Petharbor.com Animal Search: ADOPTABLE


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe they are all so precious. I sure hope they get adopted or pulled into rescue. Poor babies. Yes, that Lucky is handsome!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a good thing I don't live in CA or I would be a Maltese hoarder. I would love to rescue one of them


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Whee, several of them apparently have gotten adopted or rescued. And the two in San Francisco have new pictures and now have descriptions. They sound like nice little dogs, and although I liked Lucky's first picture a little better, he looks like a happy little guy. :wub:

The little guy in Yuba County looks like he has a cherry eye.


----------

